# Best Places in Georgia to trail ride?



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

Wanting to check out some new places in Georgia to trail ride... anyone out there in Georgia..or have ridden any Georgia Trails??? What would ya'll suggest?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I only know about North GA, a good ways from you :-(

But, here is a good place Georgia Forestry Commission (/forest-management/state-forest-management/state-managed-forests/dawson/index.cfm)


.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

There is Silver Spur Riding Club in Dublin. It is a private riding club that you pay a membership to be able to ride on their lands. There is another one called Mingo Trails. They also have a membership fee but I pay per time that I go ride there. It is $10 per visit for day riding. Both these places have campgrounds.

Mingo Trails

Silver Spur is Home Page

There are also 2 sites that are good for finding places to ride
Horse Trails and Campgrounds in Georgia

and 
Horse & Mule Trail Guide USA: Trails, Campgrounds, Overnight in Georgia

I also ride on what is locally known as either 1099 or the Ocmulgee River Trail which is state and national land between Forysth and Monticello.

.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I ride at Mingo Trails all the time! Nice place. I'm a member.


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

thank yall..I am actually pretty close to silver spur and mingo isnt that far either...im about an hr away from silver spur ...I have got to check both of these out !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Brighteyes, I like Mingo but at $100 membership it is cheaper for me to pay per ride out there as a single person. I actually made it all the way out to the hay field last time.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry, I have NO idea about Georgia geography, though I was born there xD so sorry if this is way off track, but I went back a few years ago and rode at the Chickamauga National Battlefield. It was a TON of fun and it was well maintained when I went, but that was in 2009 I think. 

Chickamauga National Battlefield Horse Trails


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Oreos Girl said:


> Brighteyes, I like Mingo but at $100 membership it is cheaper for me to pay per ride out there as a single person. I actually made it all the way out to the hay field last time.


 
Totally true! If you're only going a couple times per year, it's better to pay the $10 per day.


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

ugh...I have got to hurry up& get a trailer!!! sold out of horses years ago and sold my trailers...just getting back into it....maybe until then I can hook up with some friends and go....my cousin is a member of mingo...and silver spur...theres also a place in Twin City, GA 20mins from me..I think its called Saddle Trails..or something like that I wanna go check out.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I am in North Georgia, I have ridden in Chickamauga battlefield and it is very nice. I also ride a Dry Creek between Resaca and Lafayette, Great trails. I have ridden at Garland Mountain more south in Cherokee County. Very nice trails. But my mostest favorite place to ride is Cohutta Wilderness up above Chatsworth. Fabulous Trails and remote area!!

Rhonda


----------

